# thawing frozen goat milk



## poorboys (Nov 13, 2010)

everytime I thaw out a bag of milk it seems to seperate, like milk and whey, it was fresh milk when i put it in freezer bags, what is the best way to thaw??  thanks Patty


----------



## Mea (Nov 13, 2010)

Two questions...
      Was it pastuerised ?  Was it straight from milking and frozen ??

  We found that 1, Pastuerised milk would separate, and 2, if i tried to save up milk to fill a container... it would separate.

  What i do now is...Strain the fresh milk into the container... freeze immediately.  I can then Add to it, freezing the new with the older milk, each time.  It Does look like layers... but when it thaws it is all blended in.   While i don't do it... i would think it could be pastuerised After thawing if desired.   I let it thaw in the refrigerator.  Takes a couple days... i will keep shaking it a bit every so often.   

  Just how we do it.  YMMV. of course.


----------



## poorboys (Nov 13, 2010)

it was raw milk, chilled than put into bags to freeze.


----------

